
Elon Musk Can’t Help Himself - thomasjudge
https://www.bloomberg.com/opinion/articles/2019-02-20/elon-musk-can-t-help-himself
======
bcOpus
Ouch. His CFO quit, and his lawyer just quit.

 _Tesla Inc.’s general counsel is leaving just two months after being hired in
the wake of Elon Musk’s run-in with U.S. securities regulators. Shares of the
electric-car maker declined on the news._

I don’t want to, but more and more I smell the hints of a dumpster fire around
all of this. I hope that I’m wrong though.

------
thomasjudge
I _REALLY_ wish there were an equivalent column/columnist focused on the tech
industry, Matt covers tech topics not infrequently (as here) but his main
focus and background is in the financial sector

